# Talk Classical's Favorite Works: Stat Charts



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

*Talk Classical's Favorite Works: Stat Charts*
Hosted by periphery with special recognition and thanks to *science*.

This is an alternative page for TC Members' Favorite Classical Works that utilizes a different mechanism to gather its results, as well as provides neat additional stats to the community. This isn't any definitive list of greatest works. The goal of the project is to show a list of top works that the community will find very agreeable and appreciate more than usual. It does this through a mechanism that allows individuals and smaller fangroups to really shine in their unique opinions, representing everyone equally. This aspect has been tested in some capacity, but you'll have to judge for yourself. Once the results get in, see which list you prefer overall. Everyone has their own tastes in the end. It's not a competition, but an extra handy resource to have by your side!

The science project ♪

Member *science* has been hosting an amazing project for years that we highly recommend, called *Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommend Works*, where members can vote daily on different pieces from select groups. The difference between that project and this one is, there you will have the chance to vote on your most favorite works every now and then, but the points you award your favorite works might not end up very significant, for example: You may get the chance to award a favorite piece of yours a +5, but 15 more members may award other works a +5 that aren't their favorite at all. In turn this may incredibly blur or lose the true representation of every forum members' strongest opinions on Classical works: a +5 to one of your favorite works is very tiny compared to 15 other members saying something else. Some may view that as workable, while others may simply want to see a different mechanism. So judge for yourself. Our project lets everyone simply give their true and full weight to all their favorite works, and you can decide for yourself if it makes a bigger difference. It's not a competition, but an extra handy resource to have! The great benefit of the first project is that you get the opportunity all the time to listen to new groups of works and vote between them! But you won't get the opportunity there to give all the points you deserve to give to your very favorites. That's where we think people might like this result more. Mathematically it has a lot of accuracy to better represent individuals on this forum. That's been tested in some capacity, but you'll have to judge for yourself: when the results get in, see which list you like most. If anything we hope you at least find some use from this extra resource.

Presenting: Talk Classical's Favorite Stat Charts

*• Talk Classical's Favorite Works*
This is our official list, showcasing all contributors' favorite works. It is ordered by most favorite on average, to least

*• Talk Classical's Favorite Works by Member Level of Forum Experience*
This is the same as the above list, except for one neat feature. A few more points in weight are given to how old and frequent you are as a member

*• Talk Classical's Favorite Works by Quality Per Hour*
This is a great resource for beginner and intermediate listeners, which estimates the quality per hour of a work. You're bound to quickly jump into something good here, measured as [a work's ranking ÷ its typical length]

*• Talk Classical's Favorite Composers*
This list orders the composers by how much the contributors like their works! Contributors get a few more points here as well for the more forum experience they have

Ready to submit your favorite works to the forum? ♫

It's very easy, and your submission will effect all four stat charts above. Submit your unique list of favorite works anonymously or publicly, by either sending a PM to user: periphery that handles this project, or by posting right here in the thread. You must have at least 200 posts as a recognized member to send in your list.

*You can change your list anytime, by resending it.*


Specify in your message ordered or unordered. An ordered list will weigh your points more effectively towards your top choices

List your favorite works with no numbers or spaces. Works also must be written exactly as they appear here. If you type something different, it will be counted as a unique work
You can submit 1 to 50 works! As long as you submit 1 favorite work you will have a great impact. Submit 5 or 10 for an excellent starter list

An example contribution:


> Bach: Das wohltemperierte Klavier (The Well-Tempered Clavier), BWV 846-893 [1722, 1742]
> Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
> Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" [1824]
> Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749]
> ...


That's it, you've completed it. If you wrote "ordered" instead, Das wohltemperierte Klavier would be #1, then Wagner #2, etc.

*More information:*

The higher up a work is in your list, the more significantly it impacts the forum list.

If you wish to just submit yours 'one time and done', feel free to submit it again next year for a years-worth more of experience points, or if you have engaged in a lot of forum discussion, you gain more experience points if you resubmit! These points give your list more weight towards stat charts 2, 3 and 4.

The stat charts will be updated frequently with the latest contributions added.

*Sincerely,
periphery*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Since this is neither a poll nor a game, you would get more reactions if you ask an admin to move this to the main Classical Music Discussion forum.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Is this related to Ethereality's proposal?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Would you be so kind using the normal letter type....


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

science said:


> Is this related to Ethereality's proposal?


This is it! But organized for a dedicated account to receive PMs.



Rogerx said:


> Would you be so kind using the normal letter type....


Alrighty. I changed the font of the forum post, unless you meant the charts.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

"Each work must be written exactly as it appears here."

That linked list goes by tiers. Maybe I'm dense, but how would I find say, Weber's Clarinet Quintet, without going through all the tiers.


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

_*List of Standardized Work Names*_

Feel free to use this link that science has graciously provided.

You can type *Ctrl+F to search a composer*, ie. type "Haydn:" with an : at the end. *Highlight your complete work* and copy it pressing Ctrl+C and add it to your list.

If unable to find a work, you can type its name manually into your list. Much thanks to science for organizing this incredible list of works throughout many years.

If anyone still needs more help, please let me know!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

periphery said:


> _*List of Standardized Work Names*_
> 
> Members feel free to simply use this link to select the correct standardized names. If anyone still needs more help, please let me know!


Here is an alphabetized list that you can use. Things like Haydn's symphonies are sorted out in this one. (To see the difference, you can see where Haydn's 8th symphony is on the two lists.)

Also, I don't know what your plans are, but when we add more works to the TC list I'll add them to the alphabetical list as well, so you won't have to update that yourself.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach: Das wohltemperierte Klavier (The Well-Tempered Clavier), BWV 846-893 [1722, 1742]
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge, BWV 1080 [1742-50]
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749]
Mahler: Symphony #4 in G [1901]
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig" [1740-50]
Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor, K. 427 [1782]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (24), op. 87 [1951]
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93 [1953]
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]
Bach: Clavier-Übung III [German Organ Mass, 1739]
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op. 14 [1830]
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453 [1784]
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741]
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde [1909]
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs) [1948]
Chopin: Preludes, op. 28 [1839]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959 [1828]
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 [1837]
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24 [1861]
Weber: Grand Duo Concertant for clarinet and piano, op. 48 [1816]
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob. VIIb/1 [c. 1761]
Pettersson: Symphony #7 [1967]
Ravel: String Quartet in F [1903]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 [1915]
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16 [1838, rev. 1850]
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen [1945]
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" [1824]
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie, op. 64 [1915]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier" [1818]
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903 [c. 1720]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun" [1772]
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60 [1846]
Penderecki: Symphony #6 "Chinese Poems" [2008-2017]
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear" [1786]
Stravinsky: Petrushka [1911, 1946]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82 [1918]
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites [1956]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 8 [1928]
Saygun: String Quartet #2, op. 35
Schnittke: Viola Concerto [1985]
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370 [1781]
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 [1791]
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat, op. 20 [1890]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]

There's my 50. What's next?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

periphery said:


> Submit 1 to 50 works. As long as you submit 1 favorite work you will have a great impact. Submit 5 or 10 for an excellent starter list


What difference will the size of the list make? If I submit a list of 10 does this have a more "concentrated" effect than a list of 50? Or does the longer list have more impact?

I'm working on my list right now, and I have to say that it's _difficult_!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> What difference will the size of the list make? If I submit a list of 10 does this have a more "concentrated" effect than a list of 50? Or does the longer list have more impact?
> 
> I'm working on my list right now, and I have to say that it's _difficult_!


I started out with 150 entries, but they were already ranked. So all I had to do was dump the bottom 100. Boy, I hated doing that.


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

*We hope everyone is easily able to use the new link of works above!*



Bulldog said:


> There's my 50. What's next?


Thank you those who have contributed so far! We really appreciate the effort, and your contribution will soon take effect. We're encouraging more members to get their entries in first before we post our first update.



Nereffid said:


> What difference will the size of the list make? If I submit a list of 10 does this have a more "concentrated" effect than a list of 50? Or does the longer list have more impact?


Feel free to submit your list and come back to add more: In a list of 10 and 50, in both lists it's only placements 1 thru 10 that have the same exact weight, ie. placement 1 has the greatest weight of all, and then a bit less each placement. So placements 11-50 will then add a good amount of weight on top of 10. You get more total weight by submitting more! A list of 10 is very acceptable and significant though.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Fifty is not very many works.... I'm going to have to leave out a lot of things I really like.... 

I would not mind at all if we could do 100. But ... I realize I'm not the one that has to add everything up!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 [1876] 
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45 [1868] 
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 [1960] 
Crumb: Black Angels (Thirteen Images from the Dark Land) [1970] 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time [1990]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791] 
Tallis: Spem in alium [c. 1570] 
Mozart: Don Giovanni [1787] 
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893] 
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808] 
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" [1731] 
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911 [1827] 
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 [1891] 
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun) [1894] 
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! [1975] 
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz [1972]
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 [1919] 
Rzewski: Coming Together [1971]
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749] 
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913] 
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time) [1941] 
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741] 
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 [1885] 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960 [1828] 
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices [c. 1595] 
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung): 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785] 
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes [11th century] 
Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147 [1975]
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis [c. 1943]
Bizet: Carmen [1875] 
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass) [before 1520]
Dallapiccola: Il Prigioniero [1948]
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26 [1866]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] 
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 [1923] 
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888] 
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939] 
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178 [1854] 
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna [1966] 
Feldman: Rothko Chapel [1971] 
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8 [1915] 
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales [by 1495] 
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum (Requiem) [1603]
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas [probably 1526-1530]
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610 [1610] 
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 [1926] 
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 [c. 1721]
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21 [1912] 
Pettersson: Symphony #8 [1969]


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

periphery said:


> This is it! But organized for a dedicated account to receive PMs.
> 
> Alright. I changed the font of the forum post, unless you meant the charts.


This is way better thank you.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde [1909]
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor [1896]
Mahler: Symphony #4 in G [1901]
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder [1904]
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished" [1822]
Górecki: Symphony #3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," op. 36 [1976]
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911 [1827]
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 [1890]
Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915, op. 24 [1947]
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64 [1844]
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 [1791]
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]
Mahler: Rückert Lieder [1902]
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" [1886]
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45 [1868]
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op. 14 [1830]
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor [1904]
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American" [1893]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
Ravel: Shéhérazade (song cycle) [1902]
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26 [1866]
Moeran: Cello Concerto [1945]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun) [1894]
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1878]
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]
Chopin: Nocturnes [1827-46]
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31 [1949]
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs) [1948]
Moeran: Violin Concerto [1941]
Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112 [1926]
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition [1874]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" [1842]
Karłowicz: Violin Concerto in A, op. 8
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" [1731]
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47 [1905]
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad" [1941]
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica" [1954]
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 [1955]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 [1960]
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78 [1938]


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart: Don Giovanni [1787]
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 [1786]
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620 [1791]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491 [1786]
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 [1788]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 [1806/7]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor" [1809]
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588 [1790]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453 [1784]
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 [1789]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503 [1786]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482 [1785]
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60 [1806]
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 [1812]
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 [1721]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great" [c. 1827]
Schubert: Symphony #2 in B-flat, D. 125 [1815]
Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor, K. 427 [1782]
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543 [1788]
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893] 
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741]
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville) [1816]
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452 [1784]


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

*To help the first update along, we are now accepting unordered lists!*

No need to rank your favorite works. Submit anywhere from 1 to 50 works. You can add to or change your list anytime in the future.

*For those who have submitted though PM, be sure that you've received your private PM confirmation. This verifies your list has been received. For those going to submit, be sure you also receive your confirmation.*

Submission is easy:



> Send your unique list of favorite works anonymously or publicly, by either PM to user: periphery that handles this project, or by posting right here in the thread. You must have at least 200 posts as a recognized member to send in your list.
> 
> You can change your list anytime, by resending it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Edit: This is an ordered list:

Reich: Music for 18 Musicians [1976]
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie [1948]
Glass: Einstein on the Beach [1976]
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]
Ives: Symphony #4 [probably 1934]
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82 [1919]
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105 [1924]
Eastman: Femenine [1974]
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 [1786]
Copland: Appalachian Spring [1944]
Grisey: Les Espaces acoustiques [1985]
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung):
Debussy: Préludes for piano, Books I & II, L 117 & 123 [1910, 1913]
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132 [1825]
Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake [1979]
Ligeti: Études pour piano, Books 1-3 [1985, 1994, 2001]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]
Berg: Wozzeck [1922]
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor, WAB 108 [1890]
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 [1890]
Schnittke: Peer Gynt [1986]
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749]
Boulez: Répons [1985]
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Dhomont: Forêt profonde [1996]
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350 [1717]
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133 [1853]
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean [2013]
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91 [1928]
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur [2003]
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition [1874]
Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 [2003]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8: Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi [1638]
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium [1994]
Goebbels: Eislermaterial [1998]
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20 [1825]
Nono: Prometeo [1985]
Glass: Music in 12 Parts [1974]
Saariaho: Sept Papillons [2000]
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36 [1936]
Riley: In C [1964]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482 [1785]
Nyman: Drowning by Numbers [1988]
Eno: Three Variations on the Canon in D Major by Johann Pachelbel [1975]
Ostertag: All the Rage [1991]
Crumb: Makrokosmos [1972-9]
Vivier: Lonely Child [1980]
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 [1928]

The Schnittke on the provided list should refer to the whole ballet and not just the Epilogue. I know since I was the original nominator many many years back.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

This is an ordered list:

Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor [1904]
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" [1824] 
Glass: Glassworks [1982]
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan" [1896] 
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean [2013]
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde [1909] 
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808] 
Holst: The Planets, op. 32 [1916] 
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians [1976] 
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 [1954] 
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803] 
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung): 
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791] 
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23 (including the suites, #1, op. 46; and #2, op. 55) [1875] 
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition [1874] 
Górecki: Symphony #3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," op. 36 [1976] 
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911 [1827] 
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893] 
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171 [1853]
Mahler: Symphony #5 [1902] 
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi [1982]
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie, op. 64 [1915] 
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16 [1868] 
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D [1930] 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 [1812] 
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64 [1936] 
Riley: In C [1964]
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber [1943] 
Glass: Akhnaten [1983]
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue [1924] 
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes [11th century] 
Reich: Piano Phase [1967]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15 [1795, rev. 1800] 
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten [1977] 
Schnittke: Piano Quintet [1976] 
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" [1731] 
Wolfe: Steel Hammer [2009] 
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor [1947]
Nyman: Wonderland [1999]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785] 
Janáček: Sinfonietta [1926]
Chopin: Preludes, op. 28 [1839] 
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 [1937] 
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout" [1819]
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26 [1900] 
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel [1978] 
Orff: Carmina Burana [1936]
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks to everyone so far!

*To be part of Talk Classical's Favorite Works, send in an unranked or ranked list of your 10 favorite works, 20 favorite works, or more!*

To submit your list, see the easy instructions here. If you've submitted through PM, be sure you have received a PM confirmation.

If you want to go with a route of more works now, *150 maximum*, you are free send an updated list now! A small list is perfectly fine and recommended, and you can change or add to your list anytime in the future, just by resending.

We are in positive forward motion. It has occurred to me to keep accepting submissions before the first update so we have a great representative list to present! If your list is ranked you will simply have a prioritized weight towards your higher entries.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

periphery said:


> *To help the first update along, we are now accepting unordered lists!*


How are you going to issue points for unordered lists?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

This is an ordered list:

Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung):
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]
Wagner: Parsifal [1882]
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" [1824]
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132 [1825]
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 [1826]
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130 and the Große Fuge, op. 133 [1826-7]
Berlioz: Les Troyens, op. 29 [1863]
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135 [1826]
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [1867]
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620 [1791]
Wagner: Lohengrin [1848]
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished" [1822]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge, BWV 1080 [1742-50]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]
Wagner: Tannhäuser [1845]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45 [1868]
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808]
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 [1885]
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127 [1825]
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor [1896]
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66 [1889]
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64 [1936]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier" [1818]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64 [1888]
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor, WAB 108 [1890]
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71 [1892]
Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72 [1805]
Bach: Das wohltemperierte Klavier (The Well-Tempered Clavier), BWV 846-893 [1722, 1742]
Berlioz: Te Deum, op. 22 [1849]
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64 [1844]
Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky" [1806]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor" [1809]
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 [1952]
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105 [1924]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110 [1822]
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73 [1877]
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 [1890]
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905" [1957]
Bach: Trio Sonatas for organ, BWV 525-530 [c. 1730]


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Btw, I did not state it in the post, but my list is ordered.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Anonymous, French Manuscript 844: Le Chansonnier du Roi (Le Manuscrit du Roi) [13th c.]
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248 [1734]
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043 [by 1731]
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749]
Bach: Sonata in G major for violin and basso continuo, BWV 1021 [1730-34?]
Bach: Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044 [1727 or later]
Bartók: String Quartet #1, Sz. 40 [1909]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 [1806/7]
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132 [1825]
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808]
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" [1824]
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op. 14 [1830]
Boulez: Anthèmes II [1997]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15 [1858]
Buxtehude: Trio Sonata in D minor, op. 1; BuxWV 257 [c. 1694]
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo [probably c. 1698]
Cavalli: La Calisto [1651]
Chopin: Nocturnes [1827-46]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus for viola, bassoon, and piano [1984]
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun" [1772]
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London" [1795]
Ives: Piano Trio [1911]
Janáček: Sinfonietta [1926]
Machaut: Motets [14th century]
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610 [1610]
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620 [1791]
Mozart: Don Giovanni [1787]
Ortiz - Recercadas del Trattado de Glosas [1553]
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19 [1917]
Puccini: Il trittico [1916]
Puccini: Madama Butterfly [1904]
Puccini: Tosca [1900]
Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 [2003]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36 [1888]
Schnittke: Piano Quintet [1976]
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished" [1822]
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great" [c. 1827]
Schumann: Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80 [1847]
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 [1937]
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47 [1905]
Silvestrov : Drama for violin, cello, and piano [1970-1971]
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge [1955-6]
Telemann: Paris Quartets [1730, 1738]
Verdi: Aida [1871]
Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione, including Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) [1725]
Wagner: Tannhäuser [1845]
Xenakis: Tetras [1983]

unordered


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

*Members: Thank you for your ranked and unranked submissions! We only have a few days left to go before the first update is published, so get your submissions in to be part of this ongoing project of Talk Classical's Favorite Works. Change your list anytime.*



Bulldog said:


> How are you going to issue points for unordered lists?


If two people submit identical lists, except one says ordered and the other says unordered, how do their points differ? Their overall points and weight will not differ. Does that make sense?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

periphery said:


> *Members: Thank you for your ranked and unranked submissions! We only have a few days left to go before the first update is published, so get your submissions in to be part of this ongoing project of Talk Classical's Favorite Works. Change your list anytime.*
> 
> If two people submit identical lists, except one says ordered and the other says unordered, how do their points differ? Their overall points and weight will not differ. *Does that make sense?*


Frankly, no..........................


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

periphery said:


> *If two people submit identical lists, except one says ordered and the other says unordered, how do their points differ? Their overall points and weight will not differ. Does that make sense?*


*

I think you need to be specific; I have no idea what you're talking about.

I know that in the ranked list I submitted, my no. 1 is going to receive a lot more points than my no. 50. If my list was unranked, each of my 50 receives the same amount of points. But how many does each receive? Give it to me straight.*


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

No problem. I thought you did receive a straight answer. To explain point distribution so you understand it in a more detailed manner, you must view all the following information and understand the mathematical reasons behind it. If one fails to understand the math, it could potentially seem foreign.

• We are giving a quick survey to our ranked-list participants that asks them how much they prefer one work in their list compared to a lower one. This estimate will allow us to verify that our algorithm is the most accurate it can be for how many points each placement will receive in the upcoming update. This survey will continue on even afterward. Overall it's more intuitive and accurate for people to submit lists, not assign points. I will touch on that more in the next post.

• Next, if you submit an _unranked_ Top 10, that means every work is undoubtedly somewhere within your Top 10, but you haven't ranked it. Therefore, you get the same total points that a ranked list has: add all points from a ranked Top 10, then divide by 10, and that is how many unranked points each work gets. What that exact number will be, depends on the survey result above.

• For an unranked Top _50_ the answer will be completely different, because now we know all the works are somewhere in your Top 50, not your Top 10. A Top 50 gets points for placements 1, 2, 3... all the way to 50. Overall, that is more points for contributing more! But divide 50 placements by 50, and you will see that every work receives a lower score, because the pieces are no longer in your Top 10, but your Top _50_. This correlates perfectly to a _ranked _list, as when you add more works to a small Top list, you're removing them from your very Top and mixing them into a _bigger pile._ Thus each work is lower because it's not within your Top 10 anymore, it is in your Top 50, and yet you get more points overall because you contributed more works.

• To summarize, a ranked and unranked list get the same amount of points if they're the same size. A bigger list, the more points you get. A smaller list, your list will have a very decent impact, because the works are verified as your very Top.


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

periphery said:


> A smaller list, your top favorites will have a great amount of impact, because they're verified at this time as your Top.


Does it mean that if I submit a ranked list of 10 works I will get more points for my number 1 (or number 2, 3, etc.) than when submitting a longer list of 50, 100 or 150 works? If so, then it doesn't make much sense IMO. Number 1 in a ranked list should always have the same value, irrespective of how long the entire list is.

What is the minimal length of the list?

And I still don't understand how you are going to assign points for ranked and unranked lists of the same length. Just tell us how much points you will assign to each work in a submitted list of 10 works, for both the ranked and unranked variant. Are you going to ask all participants how much they value each particular work in their ranked lists? If so, what kind of scale should we aplly?


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

It can be difficult for certain members to understand the math that goes into algorithms, so *it's best for members not worry about the following, but to check out the OP on how to submit their favorite works! * However I will definitely explain the answers:

Firstly I want to say, in the second paragraph of the OP, it discusses how this project's mechanism might be much more accurate than the alternative list here, but they each have their benefits. Additionally, making lists is a lot more intuitive for most people than asking them to assign maximum points to their very favorite pieces: not only will people easily want to make a list, but the latter simply will end up very inaccurate for a majority of people: for example, +4 is 80% of +5, but most people don't care about that when assigning points. Here you don't need to assign points, but simply submit your current favorite pieces and change or delete them any time.



Mifek said:


> Does it mean that if I submit a ranked list of 10 works I will get more points for my number 1 (or number 2, 3, etc.) than when submitting a longer list of 50, 100 or 150 works?


No, this won't be the case in any regard.



Mifek said:


> And I still don't understand how you are going to assign points for ranked and unranked lists of the same length. Just tell us how much points you will assign to each work in a submitted list of 10 works, for both the ranked and unranked variant.


I can't say there's a reason to worry about this question, for the following reasons:

- See bullet point 1 that was just written previously. This explains 'how many' points will be awarded to each rank. If we had people award points themselves, it would be very inaccurate, because people don't intuitively grasp the value in numbers, nor would they ever spend time doing it and contributing to such a project. That is why we're accepting lists and making point distribution rely on a survey we give to participants to compare a few of their favorite works, assuring close accuracy. This survey will continue on even afterward.

- If you're making a *ranked list *of favorite works, the concerns you bring up won't matter too much. Everyone's 1 thru 10 will receive the same amount of points as others', regardless of how big their list is. Points decrease every placement, and it's the same for everybody.

- If you're making an *unranked list*, none of it matters either, because you're not ranking anything, you're simply adding more impact to your list the more you submit. If you send in a list of 10 or 20, your impact will still be quite strong because they're your highest-scoring pieces.

*Thank you for your questions!*



Mifek said:


> What is the minimal length of the list?


We urge people to send in as small or convenient of a list of their favorite works so that we have more people representing Talk Classical's Favorite Works. This ends up better for everyone. You can change or add to your list anytime you want, and the math will be the most accurate we could possibly muster. In this case, we have assured it works great!

If you have submitted a ranked list, please await the quick survey to be answered.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 [1885] 
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891] 
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881] 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier" [1818] 
Bach: Das wohltemperierte Klavier (The Well-Tempered Clavier), BWV 846-893 [1722, 1742] 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein" [1804]
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 [1876]
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803] 
Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13 [1834]
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808] 
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105 [1924] 
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge, BWV 1080 [1742-50] 
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88 [1889]
Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893] 
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893] 
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 [1837]
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 [1720]
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli [c. 1562]
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746] 
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 [1890]
Bach: Partitas for Keyboard #1-6, BWV 825-830 (Clavier-Übung I) [1725-30]
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44 [1842]
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911 [1827] 
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82 [1919]
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 [1864] 
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47 [1905]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" [1842]
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 [1902]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15 [1858]
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time) [1941] 
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73 [1877] 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time [1990]
Mahler: Symphony #5 [1902]
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54 [1845]
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114 [1891]
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 [1919]
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15 [1883]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 [1806/7]
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929 [1827] 
Medtner: Skazki (Fairy Tales) [1904-1928]
Chopin: Mazurkas [1825-1849]
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24 [1861]
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path [1911] 
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 [1916] 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960 [1828] 
Saygun: String Quartet #2, op. 35 [1958]
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro [1594]
Dohnányi: Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1914]

ordered


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My list was a ranked list.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

periphery said:


> It can be difficult for certain members to understand the math that goes into algorithms, so *it's best for members not worry about the following, but to check out the OP on how to submit their favorite works! * However I will definitely explain these answers:
> 
> Firstly I want to say, in the second paragraph of the OP, it discusses how this project's mechanism might be much more accurate than the alternative list here, but they each have their benefits. Additionally, making lists is a lot more intuitive for most people than asking them to assign maximum points to their very favorite pieces: not only will people easily want to make a list, but the latter simply will end up very inaccurate for a majority of people: for example, +4 is 80% of +5, but most people don't care about that when assigning points. Here you don't need to assign points, but simply submit your current favorite pieces and change or delete them any time.
> 
> ...


So it sounds like everyone's #1 will have the same point value regardless of how long their list is, and everyone's #2 will have the same point value regardless of how long their list is, and so on. This is important because people want to be sure that submitting a longer list doesn't hurt the works at the top.

It also sounds like all the works on an unordered list will get the average score that the works would have on an ordered list. So, for example, an unordered list of 10 works will get the points that the 5.5th work would get on an ordered list.

If that's right, this means that submitting an unordered list is good for the works that would be on the bottom half if that list were ordered, and bad for the works that would be on the top half. It is a trade-off - if promoting the works on the bottom half of a voter's list is more important to that voter than promoting the works on the top half, s/he should submit the list unordered.


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Since the ranked distribution will be decided by its very participants, it's less a matter of preference between two options, than it is necessity for those who want a ranked list. It's done this particular way to keep the project easy enough for anyone, and yet nuanced enough for those with ranked opinions. Both types however fit the original ideal of the community giving our strongest opinions on Classical music. *I recommend everyone to read the OP if they haven't.*

We hope we eventually gain a great forum representation as this project is ongoing. Thank you to you who have contributed to this project already! As noted in an earlier post, the first publication update is almost here. *Be sure to get your lists in! You can submit 10, 20, or more of your favorite works.*


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

*Still just a few more days to submit your favorite works before the first publication of Talk Classical's Favorite Works. We'd like to see you represented there! The reasons we're engaging in this long-term project are described in the OP.*

We have several members taking part right now, and we'd love to see that your ranked or unranked favorites are represented in the forum list. 

Choose anywhere from 1 work to 150 favorite works
You can send your list anonymously through PM, or right here in the thread. You can edit your list anytime in the future, or delete it


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My #10 work is Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808].

My #25 work is Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices [c. 1595].

If Beethoven's 5th is worth 100, Byrd's Mass for 5 voices is worth 95.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Koechlin: Le buisson ardent, opus 203 [1945] & opus 171 [1938]
Merikanto, A: Pan [1924]
Jolivet: Symphony No.3 [1964]
Merikanto, A: Fantasy for orchestra [1923]
Szymanowski: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night" [1916]
Ohana: Livre des prodigies [1978-1979]
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus [1923]
Jolivet: Cinq danses rituelles (orchestral version) [1939]
Bennett, Richard Rodney: Symphony No.1 [1965]
Kupferman: Jazz Symphony [1988]
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden [1977]
Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351 [1955]
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations [1978]
Koechlin: Ballade for piano & orchestra, opus 50 [1919]
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement "La nuit étoilée" [1978]
North: Symphony for a new continent [1967]
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica" [1954]
Nordheim: Spur [1974]
Englund: Concerto for 12 cellos [1981]
Prodromidès: Les Perses [1961]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Novák: Pan, op. 43 [1910]
Scelsi: Uaxuctum [1969]
Gerhard: The Plague [1964]
Merikanto, A: Juha [1922]
Prodromidès: Le livre des Katuns [1977]
Koechlin: Les heures persanes (Persian Hours) orchestral version, op. 65 [1921]
Villa-Lobos: Amazonas [1917]
Raitio: Fantasia Poetica, opus 25 [1923]
Blomdahl: Sisyphus [1954]
Bennett, Richard Rodney: Violin Concerto [1975]
Dutilleux: Violin Concerto "L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)" [1985]
Jolivet: La fleche du temps [1973]
Prodromidès: La noche triste [1989]
Pablo, Luis de: Danzas Secretas [2007]
Leifs: Geysir, opus 51 [1961]
Dallapiccola: Three Questions with Two Answers [1962]
Ohana: T'haran-ngo [1974]
Bergman, Erik: Dreams [1977]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Kupferman: Wings of the Highest Tower [1987]
Goldsmith: Christus Apollo [1970]
Jolivet: Missa uxor tua [1962]
Nordheim: Epitaffio [1963; rev. 1977]
Koechlin: La meditation de Purun Bhagat, opus 159 [1936]
Bennett, Richard Rodney: Concerto for Stan Getz [1990]
Leifs: Hafís, op. 63 [1965]
Scelsi: Aion "Four Episodes in one Day of Brahma" for orchestra [1961]
Varèse: Ecuatorial [1934]
Bloch: Schelomo [1916]

(ranked/ordered without spaces or numbers)


----------



## Caesura (Apr 5, 2020)

Can I post a list even though I don't have 200 posts yet?


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Of course you may! *I can just tell that many of you are perfect for the purpose of this project: there are many unique opinions on Talk Classical that have needed to be showcased without all the normative lukewarm opinions that other lists include; (if you study their mechanisms) they function where everyone inevitably votes on works they don't care as much about, so the result just doesn't work the same way. The OP of this thread beautifully describes how this list has addressed this problem. *

We couldn't be more thankful to accept all these great submissions and hope more individual opinions will represent themselves soon. This list's method really is new to this forum as a whole, and the results will demonstrate how different it is. In the words of one of my personal favorites, David Lynch, "Don't show it unless it's what you wanted:" *When we view this list for the first time, we want it to be with the knowledge that there were many contributors, a hefty enough sample size to give our list some weight. So we'll be checking in every couple of days to see if more people would like to contribute, and in a week or so's time this project of Favorite Works will be truly published. The official OFFICIAL deadline for the first update will be announced soon, we promise, and we also have more interesting stats prepared for then.

So feel not impatient,* let's give more members time to gather their thoughts and senses, and positively release a full project, by their help and contribution. The deadline _is_ very soon. We hope to effectively represent as many members as we can, as well as your list Caesura.


----------



## Caesura (Apr 5, 2020)

My ranked list:

Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741]
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17 [1724]
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232 [1707]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 [1812]
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" [1824]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor" [1809]
Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49 [probably 1718]
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620 [1791]
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 [1786]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350 [1717]
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351 [1749]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione, including Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) [1725]
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 [1789]
Handel: The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264 [1737]
Handel: Serse, HWV 40 [1738]
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60 [1806]
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370 [1781]
Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261 [1727]
Orff: Carmina Burana [1936]
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934]
Gounod: Faust [1859]
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201 [1774]
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808]
Mozart: Symphony #33 in B-flat [1779]
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz" [1783]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 [1875]
Beethoven: "Triple" Concerto for violin, cello, and piano in C, op. 56 [1805]
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49 [1880]
Alexandrov: State Anthem of the Soviet Union [1943]
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66 [1889]
Giazotto (attrib. Albinoni): Adagio in G minor [published 1958]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> A fine list.
> 
> (ranked/ordered without spaces or numbers)


I like your list.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Prodromides said:


> Koechlin: Le buisson ardent, opus 203 [1945] & opus 171 [1938]
> Merikanto, A: Pan [1924]
> Jolivet: Symphony No.3 [1964]
> Merikanto, A: Fantasy for orchestra [1923]
> ...


I haven't heard any of these pieces. Just saying....not criticising.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Kilgore Trout said:


> I like your list.


Thanks, Trout.

I am compelled to participate in this thread because Bach, Mozart & Beethoven shouldn't dominate and take away the limelight from all others. Some of the composers on my list may be deemed as 'underdogs', but honestly there are many more composers who are not on my list than the ones I cite. So many composers to be heard ... an unfathomable amount of music for any of us to listen to in any given lifespan ... don't let's be bullied into settling down with (or resigning ourselves to) established names simply because it's a convention within the music industry for us to acknowledge the reputations of specific figures.
It is thoroughly possible to list a Top 50 without any Mozart or the 3 "B"s. I did such. The works on my list are that which I love to listen to. They deserve to be better-known, explored, sampled, etc. They should not be swept under the rug or squashed underfoot by the same 25+ perennial war-horses (or by STAR WARS, for that matter  ).


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

janxharris said:


> I haven't heard any of these pieces. Just saying....not criticising.


Yeah, some of my selections are quite esoteric - obscured, as they are, by singular recordings only fleetingly available on vinyl or early CDs. 
Still, I'd expect a TC member to at least be familiar with names such as Villa-Lobos, Takemitsu, Szymanowski, Rautavaara or Martinů, etc.
Hearing a "Schelomo" here or there should not be too uncommon ...


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ranked:

Mahler: Symphony #4 in G [1901] 
Bach: Das wohltemperierte Klavier (The Well-Tempered Clavier), BWV 846-893 [1722, 1742]
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" [1824]
Stravinsky: Petrushka [1911, 1946]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77 [1948]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished" [1822]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85 [1893]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53 [1907]
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 [1977]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30 [1903]
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52 [1907]
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20 [1940]
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351 [1749]
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 [1841, rev. 1851]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1868]
Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic" [1879]
Nørgård: Symphony #6 "Når alt kommer til alt (At the End of the Day)" [1999]
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob. XVIII/11 [1783]
Alfven: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" [1903]
Gounod: Faust [1859]
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80 [1898]
Barber: Vanessa [1958] 
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 [1937]
Mozetich: The Passion of Angels for two harps and orchestra
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 [1824]
Englund: Symphony #2 "Blackbird" [1948]
Rossini: Stabat Mater [1841]
Bertrand: Vertigo for 2 pianos and orchestra [2007]
Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" [1914]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6 [1930]
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man Saw [1912]
Carter: Cello Concerto [2001]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 [1926]
Jolivet: Trumpet Concerto #2 [1954]
Bloch: String Quartet #4 [1953]
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 [1925]
Xenakis: Naama [1984]
Liszt: Variations on a Theme by Bach, S. 180 [1862]
Schoeck: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 37 [1923]
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta [1918]
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" [1967]
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger [1984]
Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. [2012, 2013]
Ashley: Private Parts [1978]
Cherubini: Mass #11 in A "For the Coronation of Charles X" [1825]


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

^That is an amazingly diverse list! Some of y’all are introducing me to a lot of interesting new works to check out in your rankings.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Prodromides said:


> Yeah, some of my selections are quite esoteric - obscured, as they are, by singular recordings only fleetingly available on vinyl or early CDs.
> Still, I'd expect a TC member to at least be familiar with names such as Villa-Lobos, Takemitsu, Szymanowski, Rautavaara or Martinů, etc.
> Hearing a "Schelomo" here or there should not be too uncommon ...


Can't help but wonder whether others here are similarly ignorant (at least to some degree) of your list (and other such works)...and what that says about any poll of favourite works?

I have certainly heard of Villa-Lobos, Takemitsu, Rautavaara and Martinů.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

janxharris said:


> Can't help but wonder whether others here are similarly ignorant (at least to some degree) of your list...


Six composers in the list are not in my CD collection. I have heard over half of the works by the other composers listed.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> Thanks, Trout.
> 
> I am compelled to participate in this thread because Bach, Mozart & Beethoven shouldn't dominate and take away the limelight from all others. Some of the composers on my list may be deemed as 'underdogs', but honestly there are many more composers who are not on my list than the ones I cite. So many composers to be heard ... an unfathomable amount of music for any of us to listen to in any given lifespan ... don't let's be bullied into settling down with (or resigning ourselves to) established names simply because it's a convention within the music industry for us to acknowledge the reputations of specific figures.
> It is thoroughly possible to list a Top 50 without any Mozart or the 3 "B"s. I did such. The works on my list are that which I love to listen to. They deserve to be better-known, explored, sampled, etc. They should not be swept under the rug or squashed underfoot by the same 25+ perennial war-horses (or by STAR WARS, for that matter  ).


I find the above comments disappointing. A project of this type will yield better results if participants don't have any agenda other than voting for their favorite works.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I find the above comments disappointing. A project of this type will yield better results if participants don't have any agenda other than voting for their favorite works.


Prodromides never said that these works weren't his favorites. Plus, I don't really see the point of that project. We all already know what the 100 "favorite works" are going to be, they are always some variation of the same 100 most famous works written before 1945 (with some Shostavich throw in for good mesure), that are the same 100 most famous works that are played over and over again in music halls.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> I find the above comments disappointing. A project of this type will yield better results if participants don't have any agenda other than voting for their favorite works.


I didn't perceive an explicitly stated agenda.


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

^ @Kilgore Trout, It's true that while all lists tend to be like that, the purpose of this project (described quite well in the OP) is actually a solution to highlight all the real, unique favorite works of others. Whether this can be useful to new listeners, or current members who will listen to more favorite works of others, the idea is that the ordering will be a lot more accurate than other lists as we're cutting out 'middle voting', that is where members get to award the same points to works they don't like nearly as much, hence crushing a real representation. If you'd like to know how we highlight all the most favorite unique works from this, that people might want to listen to, this project already posited 4 lists to be shown: it's done through _another_ list mechanism that takes the most popular pieces and reverse superimposes this list as a shadow to cover them up. Thus additionally, in this fifth list we're left with all the unique favorites of others in their most correct order. These kinds of statistics are complex enough to retune the ordering of all pieces. But first we'll need the accurate mechanism of this project.

*The deadline for the first publishing of our list is August 8th. Be sure to get your favorite works in by then to have them showcased!*


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This is my list of 150, ranked (note that the top 50 have been rearranged a bit since my original top 50 so I hope we can change that):

Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 [1876] 
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45 [1868] 
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 [1960] 
Crumb: Black Angels (Thirteen Images from the Dark Land) [1970] 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time [1990]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791] 
Tallis: Spem in alium [c. 1570] 
Mozart: Don Giovanni [1787] 
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893] 
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus [c. 1638] 
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808] 
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" [1731] 
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911 [1827] 
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 [1891] 
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun) [1894] 
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! [1975] 
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz [1972]
Ives: Symphony #4 [1910 to probably 1924]
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 [1919] 
Rzewski: Coming Together [1971]
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749] 
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913] 
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time) [1941] 
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741] 
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 [1885] 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960 [1828] 
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices [c. 1595] 
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung): 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785] 
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes [11th century] 
Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147 [1975]
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis [c. 1943]
Bizet: Carmen [1875] 
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass) [before 1520]
Dallapiccola: Il Prigioniero [1948]
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26 [1866]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909] 
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 [1923] 
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888] 
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178 [1854] 
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna [1966] 
Feldman: Rothko Chapel [1971] 
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8 [1915] 
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47 [1886]
Rodrigo: Fantasía para un Gentilhombre [1954]
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23 [1931] 
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales [by 1495] 
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum (Requiem) [1603]
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas [probably 1526-1530]
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610 [1610] 
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 [1926] 
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 [c. 1721]
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne [1923-30] 
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21 [1912] 
Pettersson: Symphony #8 [1969]
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor [1892] 
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue [1924] 
Partch: Delusion of the Fury [1966] 
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores [1436] 
Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione, including Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) [1725] 
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain" [1926]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 [1806/7] 
Gombert: Magnificats [c. 1547] 
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni [by 1497]
Feldman: Three Voices [1982] 
Anonymous, Spanish: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat [late 14th century] 
Piazzolla: María de Buenos Aires [1968]
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo [1607] 
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71 [1892] 
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories [1611] 
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata [1953] 
Górecki: Symphony #3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," op. 36 [1976] 
Albéniz: Iberia [1905-9] 
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939] 
Glass: Aguas da Amazonia [1999]
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano [1946-8] 
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17 [1724] 
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares [1604] 
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas [c. 1676] 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901] 
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808] 
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104 [1895] 
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 [1890] 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein" [1804] 
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy" [1797] 
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 [1721] 
Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079 [1747] 
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20 [1825] 
Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum [c. 1151] 
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [perhaps c. 1461 or 1483]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 [1875]
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke [1591]
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126 [1849, rev. 1853, 1859] 
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38 [1865] 
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75, including "Clair de lune" [1905] 
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera) [1928]
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene… [1976]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8: Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi [1638]
Murail: Gondwana [1980]
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 [1962]
Mosolov: Iron Foundry, op. 19 [1927]
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path [1911] 
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden" [1824] 
Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18 [1739]
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21 [1891]
Rebel: Les Élémens [1737]
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem) [1497] 
Ruggles: Sun-Treader [1932] 
Copland: Lincoln Portrait [1942]
Liszt: Liebesträume, S.541 [1850] 
Chin: Šu for sheng and orchestra [2009] 
Janáček: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street" [1905]
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 [1946]
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515] 
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31 [1943]
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum [15th cent.] 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823] 
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder [1910]
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame [before 1365] 
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of Fugue), BWV 1080 [1742-50] 
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima [1980]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 [1948]
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828] 
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18 [1923]
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760 [1822]
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46 [1880]
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107 [1959] 
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra, op. 30 [1896] 
Byrd: Infelix ego [1591] 
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms [1930]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111 [1822] 
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura [1989]
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 [1864] 
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2 [1798] 
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis [1682]
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29 [1934]
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor, Hob. XXII/11, "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass" [1798]
Avraamov: Symphony of Factory Sirens [1922]
Wylkynson: Salve regina (in nine parts from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente [1968]
Pokorný: Concerto for Two Horns in F [probably 1754] 
Anonymous, Peruvian: Hanacpachap cussicuinin [c. 1631] 
Browne: Stabat Mater dolorosa [15th century] 
Josquin: Missa La sol fa re mi [1502]
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64 [1844] 
Franck: Violin Sonata in A [1886] 
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.] 
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus [1480s]
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro [1594]
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum [1583]


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Excellent list science! Thank you for contributing it! That will make it into the list whose deadline is in about a week.


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Lucky for you, yes I'm talking to _you_, you have this full week to get your Top list of favorite works in, if you'd like them to be showcased on Talk Classical's big favorite works list. After this deadline, we will publish Talk Classical's full list and open discussion on it, but we may discontinue new submissions, the only reason being is a focus on 'top/best works or composers' in the big picture can take a lot away from other discussion happening on this forum, like other composers. This is going to turn out to be an amazing and accurate list, and discussion here will continue to remain open for anybody. We can't wait to begin our presentation in a week's time, so hopefully that's enough time to get your entries in, ranked or unranked.

But if anyone ever wanted to continue surveying similar information from forum members in the future, they could technically affix it to this project's result, as the stats from this project will show how many times each work appeared in lists.


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

I have fewer than 200 posts, but here is my list of 50 anyway. Ranked.

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor [1896]
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor, WAB 108 [1890]
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Crumb: Black Angels (Thirteen Images from the Dark Land) [1970]
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic", WAB 104 [1874]
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor [1904]
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105 [1924]
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61 [1806]
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E, WAB 107 [1885]
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat, WAB 105 [1878]
Mahler: Symphony #3 [1896]
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63 [1911]
Rautavaara: Symphony #7 "Angel of Light" [1994]
Gubaidulina: In Tempus Praesens [2007]
Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens (clarinet concerto) [2010]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor [1934]
Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan" [1896]
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" [1886]
Stravinsky: Les Noces (The Wedding) [1923]
Adams: Harmonielehre [1985]
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 [1812]
Ives: Symphony #4 [probably 1934]
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished" [1822]
Berio: Sinfonia [1968]
Berio: Rendering [1989-90]
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45 [1868]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808]
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays [1913]
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43 [1936]
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor [1873]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica" [1952]
Mahler: Symphony #5 [1902]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]
Hausegger: Natursymphonie [1911]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 [1960]
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor [1902]
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion [1966]
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" [1996]
Saariaho: Du Cristal [1989]
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749]
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition [1874]
Pettersson: Symphony #8 [1969]
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)" [1916]
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices [2013]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So there are only a couple of days left here, right?


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes! We've had many members bumping this thread up and down with contributions throughout the past weeks, but alas, the deadline for you to submit your very favorite works is drawing near. Be sure to get them in by Saturday, August 8th! You can submit anywhere from 1 work, to 150.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Why do I always see these things last minute...I will try to do my list today.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

I chose 100.

Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays [1912-19]
Dean: Gneixendorf Music - A Winter's Journey [2019]
Szymanowski: Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante" [1932]
Dean: Bliss [2010]
Debussy: Préludes for piano, Books I & II [1910, 1913]
Hartmann: Symphonische hymnen [1941-43]
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" [1921]
Dean: Cello concerto [2018]
Ives: Symphony #4 [1911-18]
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 [1985/6]
Kagel: ... den 24. xii. 1931 [1988]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77 [1948]
Hartmann: Symphony #6 [1951-53]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #2, op. 63 [1933]
Bartók: Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75 [1921]
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21 [1912]
Xenakis: Lichens [1983]
Koechlin: Quinze motets dans un style archaïque, op. 225 [1949]
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 [1937]
Kagel: Etudes [1992-96]
Xenakis: Jonchaies [1977]
Debussy: La Mer, L 109 [1905]
Scelsi: Hymnos [1963]
Hersch: The wreckage of flowers [2003]
Davies: Black pentecost [1979]
Terteryan: Symphony #4 [1976]
Britten: Death in Venice [1973]
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle [1940]
Lutosławski: Preludes and a Fugue [1970-1972]
Weinberg: Quintet [1944]
Davies: Resurrection [1963-83]
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #2 [1921-22]
Henze: Symphony #7 [1984]
Thoresen: "to the brother peoples" [2004-05]
Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]
Henze: Piano Concerto #2 [1967]
Toch: Piano concerto [1926]
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 [1983]
Roslavets: Piano Sonata #2 [1916]
Crumb: Makrokosmos [1972-9]
Schnittke: Symphony #1 [1957]
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent, opus 203 [1945] & opus 171 [1938]
Zykan: Da drunten im Tale [2004]
Ligeti: Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano [1982]
Ginastera: Cello Concerto #2, op. 50 [1980]
Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter [1969]
Dupont: Les heures dolentes [1905]
Chin: Cello concerto [2008]
Mikalsen: Clarinet concerto [2010]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor [1947]
Jolivet: Piano concerto [1951]
Schmitt: Symphonie Concertante, op. 82 [1932]
Hindemith: Pittsburgh Symphony [1958]
Hartmann: Symphony #3 [1949]
Bax: Violin sonata #2 [1921]
Britten: Curlew River, op. 71 [1964]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" [1911]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Popov: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1930]
Cerha: Eine blassblaue Vision [2014]
Haas: Poème [2005]
Rosing-Schow: Archipels des solitudes [1995]
Hindemith: String quartet #5 [1923]
Clarke: Piano trio
Kagel: Liturgien [1989-90]
Davies: St Thomas Wake [1969]
Balada: Maria Sabina [1969]
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz [1972]
Decaux: Clairs de lune [1900-1907]
Crumb: The river of life (American songbook I) [2003]
Varèse: Amériques [1921; rev. 1927]
Xenakis: Oresteïa [1965-66]
D'Haene: Music with silent Aitake's [2003-06]
Van de Putte: Pessoa-cyclus [2006-16]
Goebbels: Schwarz auf Weiss [1996]
Zivkovic: Unceasing Prayers [2013]
Broadstock: Symphonie n°2 "Stars in a dark night" [1989]
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis [c. 1943]
Lim: Tongue of the Invisible [2010]
Lopes-Graça: Canto de Amor e de Morte [1961]
Nørgård: Symphony #3 [1975]
Gordon: Rewriting Beethoven's Seventh Symphony [2006]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)" [1916]
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119 [1945]
Hersch: Violin concerto [2015]
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88 [1902]
Lindberg: Kraft [1985]
Scelsi: Uaxuctum [1969]
Schnittke: Passacaglia [1980]
Florentz: L'enfant des îles [2002]
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968]
Schaeffer: Piano concerto #3 [1980-90]
Schafer: String quartet #7 [1998]
Winterberg: Symphony #2 [1943]
Del Tredici: Final Alice [1974-75]
Jodlowski: Séries [2005-2017]
Nowak: King of the Cosmos Disappears [2009-10]
Chopin: Nocturnes [1827-46]


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's my 150 ranked as best I could...I started with over 300 and cut it down to this. 
I'm sure I forgot several I would have put on but overlooked trying to do it as quickly as possible.

Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde [1909]
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808]
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 [1788]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" [1824]
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor [1904]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49 [1841]
Mozart: Don Giovanni [1787]
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung):
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 [1875]
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" [1787]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight" [1801]
Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione, including Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) [1725]
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183 [1773]
Mahler: Symphony #5 [1902]
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 [1812]
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49 [1880]
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 [1876]
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 [1721]
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866]
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor" [1809]
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun) [1894]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331 [1784]
Franck: Violin Sonata in A [1886]
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter" [1788]
Puccini: La Bohème [1896]
Mahler: Symphony #3 [1896]
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical" [1917]
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]
Holst: The Planets, op. 32 [1916]
Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21 [1800]
Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20 [1888]
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture [1880]
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 [1885]
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E, WAB 107 [1885]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960 [1828]
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic", WAB 104 [1874]
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23 (including the suites, #1, op. 46; and #2, op. 55) [1875]
Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on Bare Mountain (Night on Bald Mountain) [1867]
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 [1720]
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra, op. 30 [1896]
Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40 [1874]
Ravel: Boléro [1928]
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor [1896]
Bernstein: Symphony #1 "Jeramiah" [1942]
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39 [1899]
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op. 14 [1830]
Bizet: Carmen [1875]
Strauss, J. II: An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314 [1866]
Smetana: Má Vlast (My Country), including Vltava (The Moldau) [1874-9]
Dukas: L'Apprenti Sorcier [1897]
Debussy: La Mer, L 109 [1905]
Chopin: Ballades [1831-42]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 [1878]
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor, WAB 108 [1890]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15 [1858]
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64 [1844]
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178 [1854]
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73 [1877]
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88 [1889]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38 [1865]
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75, including "Clair de lune" [1905]
Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung, op. 24 [1889]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition [1874]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 [1785]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99 [1886]
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 [1786]
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan" [1896]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique" [1798]
Mahler: Symphony #4 in G [1901]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata" [1805]
Mahler: Symphony #7 [1905]
Sibelius: Valse Triste, op. 44/1 [1904]
Copland: Rodeo [1942]
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1 [1817]
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516 [1787]
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand" [1907]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #1 [1824]
Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107 [1896]
Chopin: Nocturnes [1827-46]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64 [1888]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 [1806/7]
Copland: Appalachian Spring [1944]
Barber: String Quartet, op. 11; including the Adagio for Strings, op. 11a [1936]
Blitzstein: The Airborne Symphony [1946]
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 [1791]
Nielsen: Aladdin (incidental music and suite) [1919]
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite [1931]
Borodin: Prince Igor (including the Polovtsian Dances) [1890]
Górecki: Symphony #3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," op. 36 [1976]
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61 [1842]; including the Overture, op. 21 [1826]
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244, including #2 in C-sharp minor [1853, 1882, 1885]
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci [1892]
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71 [1892]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901]
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126 [1849, rev. 1853, 1859]
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden" [1824]
Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable" [1916]
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934]
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760 [1822]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111 [1822]
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 [1864]
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100 [1944]
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein" [1804]
Copland: Billy the Kid [1938]
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26 [1900]
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350 [1717]
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" [1886]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27 [1907]
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville) [1816]
Ravel: String Quartet in F [1903]
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 [1902]
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American" [1893]
Strauss, J. I: Radetzky March, op. 228 [1848]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1868]
Franck: Symphony in D minor [1888]
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93 [1953]
Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben, op. 40 [1898]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959 [1828]
Elgar: "Enigma" Variations on an Original Theme, op. 36 [1899]
Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122 [1912]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier" [1818]
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130 and the Große Fuge, op. 133 [1826-7]
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28 [1895]
Schubert: Symphony #1 in D, op. 82, D. 82 [1813]
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs) [1948]
Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky" [1806]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909]
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61 [1806]
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1878]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]
Satie: Gymnopédies [1888]
Ravel: Tzigane [1924]
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic" [1927]
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39 [1904]
Debussy: Arabesques (2) for piano, L 66 [1888-91]
Ligeti: Atmosphères [1961]


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Terrific job on those lists.

Just want to let you know today is the deadline! We have until the rest of today to accept submissions, then among the next couple of days the results will be posted.


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Let's give thanks to all the participants for all their hard work ordering and meticulously choosing their favorite works, and to everyone else who helped make this project possible! We are proud to announce: the forum result, after 21 days and 1,313 total work recommendations from 22 members.

_Talk Classical's Favorite Works_
Chosen by members awarding maximum points to all their very favorite works

Let us know what you think and if it made a difference to let everyone give maximum points to their favorite works. Remember that in other lists, like science's project, members can't emphasize their very favorites (as described in the OP of this thread above.) We hope this brings a new perspective on what members' favorites may be, and if you'd like to contribute to this project still, you can! Just PM your favorite works to me (periphery) and they will be automatically added into the next update. Coming within the next days are new stats including _Talk Classical's Favorite Composers_. If we don't hear from you, we hope you enjoy our list and have an excellent week!

*Sincerely,
periphery*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I think it’s quite a reasonable list, but perhaps it didn’t really reveal anything different to us than Science’s list? Most of the same works make up the top 30 or so with relatively minor shifts in position. Either way it’s interesting to see. Really am surprised, once more, at how high Mahler 2 gets ranked. One would think that 9 or DLVDE would be more loved, but that’s just me of course.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

There are problems with Ives' symphonies, as the fourth and New England Holidays appears both appear under two different names.


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I think it's quite a reasonable list, but perhaps it didn't really reveal anything different to us than Science's list? Most of the same works make up the top 30 or so with relatively minor shifts in position. Either way it's interesting to see. Really am surprised, once more, at how high Mahler 2 gets ranked. One would think that 9 or DLVDE would be more loved, but that's just me of course.


There are a lot of differences, although perhaps hard to see, even in the Top 30. Remember that the mechanism is inherently different, it doesn't allow others to give the same amount of points to works that aren't their favorites. Thus we can see what true Mozart fans love more about the composer. His work ordering is quite different, especially the more you go down. Schubert's ordering is very different. Brahms and Wagner are lower-ranked overall. In the Top 30 works like Scheherazade, Rite of Spring, New World Symphony, and Handel's Messiah are much higher, as only the most favorite works pop up, and when you begin analyzing the Top 100, there is a world of change to be derived and it seems like everything is a bit different and more indicative of everyones' true favorites. The only real downfall is although there were 1,313 total work recommendations by members, only 22 members participated, who we are so thankful for for all the thought and work put in to this project! We just hope to build a bigger representative list that can cover everyone!



Kilgore Trout said:


> There are problems with Ives' symphonies, as the fourth and New England Holidays appears both appear under two different names.


That is okay. It's up to whoever decided to submit it that way, they will need to fix it!


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Top 10 works by Bach, Mozart, Beethoven and Brahms according to this list, by order of appearance:

*Bach:*
1. The Well-Tempered Clavier;
2. Mass in B minor;
3. St. Matthew Passion;
4. Cello Suites;
5. The Art of Fugue;
6. Brandemburg Concertos;
7. Goldberg Variations;
8. Cantata No. 82 "Ich habe genug";
9. Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin;
10. Partitas for Keyboard.

*Mozart:*
1. Requiem;
2. Le nozze di Figaro;
3. Don Giovanni;
4. Piano Concerto No. 20;
5. Clarinet Quintet;
6. Die Zauberflöte;
7. Clarinet Concerto;
8. Symphony No. 40;
9. "Great" Mass;
10. Piano Concerto No. 17.

*Beethoven:*
1. Symphony No. 9 "Choral";
2. Symphony No. 5;
3. Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral";
4. Symphony No. 7;
5. Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor";
6. Symphony No. 3 "Eroica";
7. Piano Concerto No. 4;
8. Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier";
9. Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein";
10. String Quartet No. 15.

*Brahms:*
1. Symphony No. 4;
2. Piano Concerto No. 2;
3. Ein Deutsches Requiem;
4. Symphony No. 3;
5. Symphony No. 1;
6. Clarinet Quintet;
7. Piano Concerto No. 1;
8. Symphony No. 2;
9. Violin Concerto;
10. Cello Sonata No. 1.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Order of appearance of composers in the list, the first work by them to appear and their positions:

1. Beethoven (Symphony No. 9 "Choral" - #1);
2. Mahler (Symphony No. 2 "Ressurection" - #2);
3. Bach (The Well-Tempered Clavier - #3);
4. Stravinsky (The Rite of Spring - #4);
5. Mozart (Requiem - #5);
6. Dvorak (Symphony No. 9 "From the new World" - #7);
7. Brahms (Symphony No. 4 - #8);
8. Schubert (Winterreise - #9);
9. Wagner (Tristan und Isolde - #13);
10. Fauré (Requiem - #14);
11. Handel (Messiah - #21);
12. Bruckner (Symphony No. 9 - #25);
13. Debussy (Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - #28);
14. Rimsky-Korsakov (Scheherazade - #30);
15. Mussorgsky (Pictures at an Exhibition - #32);
16. Chopin (Nocturnes - #34);
17. Strauss (Four last songs - #35);
18. Sibelius (Symphony No. 7 - #40);
19. Mendelssohn (Violin Concerto - #44);
20. Vivaldi (Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione - #46);
21. Liszt (Sonata in B minor - #51);
22. Berlioz (Symphonie Fantastique - #57);
23. Tchaikovsky (Piano Concerto No. 1 - #59);
24. Shostakovich (String Quartet No. 8 - #60);
25. Ravel (String Quartet - #62);
26. Górecki (Symphony No. 3 "Sorrowful Songs" - #64);
27. Prokofiev (Romeo and Juliet - #66);
28. Rachmaninoff (Piano Concerto No. 2 - #67);
29. Grieg (Peer Gynt - #79);
30. Elgar (Cello Concerto - #80).

- Famous composers that didn't do well in this exercise include Verdi, Ligeti, Puccini, Messiaen, Gounod and Haydn;
- Relatively unknown composers that did well include Górecki, Takemitsu, Alwyn, Szymanowski, Crumb and J. L. Adams;
- Some composers had one work doing much better than other works; such is the case with Stravinsky (The Rite of Spring), Dvorak (Symphony No. 9), Fauré (Requiem) and Rimsky-Korsakov (Scheherazade);
- Overall it seems that orquestral and choral works did better in the list than chamber music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's a fine list as are the other lists I've participated in.


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks again to all participants for their hard work ordering and meticulously choosing their favorite works this year! Perhaps more care and accuracy went into selecting all these works than it would have just making a list of your favorite composers. That is why we now announce the availability of List 4:

_Talk Classical's Favorite Composers_
Chosen by members awarding maximum points to all their very favorite works

I wish you a fun and joyous holiday season listening to your favorite Classical music.

*Sincerely,
periphery*


----------

